# Yet another DRO Install - King KC-20VS-2



## neer724 (Mar 7, 2022)

My son and I have been enjoying the new mill and decided to install a 3-axis DRO on our new KC-20VS-2 mill.  I decided to take a few pics of the install.

Fortunately there are many videos\forum posts on installing a DRO on the G0704 - this mill is almost exactly the same so I had lots of good ideas for mounting the scales.

The y-axis required the most work.  I decided to fix the reader and have the scale move.  The thinking being there would be less wear and tear on the cable going to reader.

I used a 12" piece of .75 x .75 square stock to mount the scale:

We had to machine the edge of the piece to clear the base:
































Since nothing is square on the base, I had to shim the l-bracket.

The x-axis was much more straight forward.  Only had to drill 2 house to hold the scale.  I reused the existing holes in the y-axis that holds the way cover to hold a piece of l bracket to hold the reader:






Finally the z-axis was very straight forward.  We had to machine out a bracket to mount the reader to the head:











Finally the DRO head unit:






We started playing around with some of the functions - pretty cool little toy!  Now we need to find some projects to work on


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 7, 2022)

Looks good, tidy install!


----------



## neer724 (Mar 7, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Looks good, tidy install!


Thanks - just need to tidy things up and deal with the many extra feet of cabling....


----------



## LenVW (Mar 7, 2022)

Looks good !!
I have KC-15VS from King Canada.

Have you blown the fuse on the mill yet ?
Spoke to another owner who replaced the fuse with a circuit breaker in the first week.


----------



## neer724 (Mar 7, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Looks good !!
> I have KC-15VS from King Canada.
> 
> Have you blown the fuse on the mill yet ?
> Spoke to another owner who replaced the fuse with a circuit breaker in the first week.


Thanks Len,

So far so good - haven't blown the fuse yet.  Mind you we really haven't pushed it too hard yet.  Milled some mild steel the other day it is worked flawlessly.....


----------



## LenVW (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah, I have been flycutting MS and using up to 5/8” endmills without any problem.

I am just getting back into machining after 30 years of mech. design and project mgt.
What brand is you DRO ?


----------



## neer724 (Mar 7, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Yeah, I have been flycutting MS and using up to 5/8” endmills without any problem.
> 
> I am just getting back into machining after 30 years of mech. design and project mgt.
> What brand is you DRO ?


It is the ToAuto brand from ebay.ca   The ship the non-lcd versions from Markham and the LCD dro's are shipped from China.  They ship with DHL so it took less than a week to arrive to Mississauga.


----------

